

Seagate launches 500GB hard drive for tablets, blurs PC lines - pwg
http://www.zdnet.com/seagate-launches-500gb-hard-drive-for-tablets-blurs-pc-lines-7000020403/

======
gabemart
The amount of available storage space is very far down the list of things that
separates a tablet from a PC. I'd rather have a machine with 32GiB of storage
and a physical keyboard and pointer than a tablet with 500GiB of storage.

